# Thanksgiving



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

HappyThanksgiving to everyone! Enjoy family, friends and a beautiful day!
THANKS, Joe


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Joe you too! Turned out to be a pretty damn good day here! Hope it did for everyone else too.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*thanks the giveing*

chris rea on the u tube- texas. eye to eye- take care ole kid


----------

